# earth



## escorial (Dec 16, 2018)

I can't
go on
living
without 
you


----------



## Darren White (Dec 17, 2018)

That's a smart one, I like it 
Would you believe me if I tell you it can even be more minimalist and still be very true if you cut the word 'living?'


----------



## miraj (Dec 17, 2018)

ditto with darren.


----------



## Namyh (Jan 7, 2019)

Escorial - Now ain't that the living truth. Very nice capture. Namyh


----------



## escorial (Jan 7, 2019)

this planet will heal itself long after humanity has destroyed itself .cheers Namyh


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 9, 2019)

Darren White said:


> Would you believe me if I tell you it can even be more minimalist and still be very true if you cut the word 'living?'





> this planet will heal itself long after humanity has destroyed itself



Therefore I think the living is the important bit, one could cut the 'I'

Living
can't go
on without
You.

But I think I prefer the original


----------



## -xXx- (Jan 11, 2019)

escorial said:


> I can't
> go on
> living
> without
> you


----------



## escorial (Jan 11, 2019)

Cool


----------



## kaminoshiyo (Jan 12, 2019)

Nice 

Though I imagine this an ironic poem a thousand years into the future.


----------



## escorial (Jan 12, 2019)

do you reckon humans will be here in 1k....?


----------



## -xXx- (Jan 12, 2019)

escorial said:


> do you reckon *humans* will be here in 1k....?


yes.
yes, i do.


----------



## escorial (Jan 12, 2019)

would you expand on that...i plan on living forever


----------



## -xXx- (Jan 12, 2019)

as you do lean philosophical,
shall we agree that *forever
*implies a passing of (external _object_ified) time
as measured by at least one popular method
and not
a subjective experience
which may be produced by
a number of internal processes
(endogenous and/or externally introduced)
during which mental processes
overclock?

_*expansive, yes?*
*you can have any remaining sandwiches*
*allotted for me*
*in about 10 years*_


----------



## escorial (Jan 12, 2019)

the energy my body produces is from eternal energy...be it heat,sound waves the movement of my hand it will go on forever and that is not subjective


----------



## -xXx- (Jan 14, 2019)

escorial said:


> the energy my body produces is from eternal energy...be it heat,sound waves the movement of my hand it will go on forever and that is not subjective





escorial said:


> the energy m*y* b*o*dy prod*u*ces is from eternal energy...be it heat,sound waves the movement of my hand it will *go on *forever and that is not subjective



not subjective
_energy_
_*pro*duces _<-?
heat,
sound waves
_movement
_
_*sub*ject_ive
my body 
my hand

as an earth microcosm,
does your OP
sing accolades to eternal _re_*form*ations?


ref wiki
The Quinque viæ (Latin "Five Ways") (sometimes called "five proofs") are five logical arguments regarding the existence of God summarized by the 13th-century Catholic philosopher and theologian St. Thomas Aquinas in his book Summa Theologica. They are: 
1.the argument from "motion";
2.the argument from causation;
3.the argument from contingency;
4.the argument from degree;
5.the argument from final cause or ends ("teleological argument").

Aquinas expands the first of these – God as the "unmoved mover" – in his Summa Contra Gentiles.[1]


----------



## escorial (Jan 14, 2019)

What energy do you expunge the most...


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 15, 2019)

escorial said:


> What energy do you expunge the most...


Do you mean 'expunge'? Impossible. energy like matter can be neither created nor destroyed.


----------



## escorial (Jan 17, 2019)

what do you expunge...


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 17, 2019)

expunge; 
obliterate or remove completely (something unwanted or unpleasant)

Hmm. Let's make it 'unwanted and/or unpleasant', we don't want them to be mutually exclusive. Should we do the same with 'obliterate and/or completely remove', or just stick with 'Obliterate' and forget 'completely remove'.


----------



## escorial (Jan 17, 2019)

i'm expunged


----------



## -xXx- (Jan 18, 2019)

_*sorry, lots of obligations*_


escorial said:


> What energy do you expunge the most...


today i'll go with _the furies_


escorial said:


> i'm expunged



claiming the superposition
linking/containing an inseparable
object-(is)-subject
(a popular relationship
of momentary convenience,
expunging machiavelli
by calling upon
the theoretical concept of like.ness substitution),
i-you-all command you to unexpunge you.ness!
_*with sandwiches and other-rights-thereof-granted*
*oh yeah, and same for all that i-you-all hold dear*_
and i like your poem
_OP/Mod content waiver request wrapper, re:forms_
jussayin'


----------



## tessana.m (Jun 14, 2019)

Hmm. Are you trying to be Rupi Kaur? This poem is so small, which is obviously your intention, but still... Maybe try doing longer poems?


----------



## escorial (Jun 15, 2019)

I have an do write longer stuff but I do prefer the minimum use of words....


----------



## TL Murphy (Jun 16, 2019)

According to the 2nd law of thermodynamics, the energy you produce is not eternal. It dissipates over time and winds down to steady state. Energy is eventually lost
 However, the molecules in your body may well last forever as stardust.


I agree with Darren about cutting 'living.' It's implied in the verb 'go on.' I disagree with Oily about changing 'I' to 'living.'  The first person in this case is universal. It refers to everyone. It could even refer to God.


----------

